# Cheap AC iPod charger



## zigzagry (Apr 12, 2003)

I'm trying to find a store that sells a non OEM iPod AC charger with dock connector.

I'm not talking about the square adaptor with a firewire port on it that shipped with earlier iPods. I mean one of the genaric knock-offs that connect straight from the outlet to the iPod (without using USB/Firewire cable). I see a few different types for sale, brand new on eBay, ranging from $2 - $15.

Is there any canadian stores that sell a similar product?

While I'm on the subject, It would be ideal if I could also find one that has a line-out on it.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

How about one of these:










Email me:
heart of ehmac at mac dot com


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

How much for the Nyko?


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

Was wondering the same thing myself....


----------



## Blood_Lust (Sep 7, 2003)

Try Walmart, Best Buy, Futureshop.

Look for a product called Hip Street iTravel Kit. It has AC adapter+USB cable and a car adapter.


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

$34.99


----------

